# Is this a little dementia?



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

My elderly dog, Frisco, is 11.3yrs old. He sometimes has a habit of scratching one long scratch on the wall, the bed, a closed door to our guestroom ( dogs are not allowed in there), while he is lying down. He'll keep that up for an hour or so when he does that. He's not being bothered by the pup at the time, sometimes it occurs when we are all sleeping, (no he does not need or want to go out because we tried getting him to go outside and he does not want to), and he is always given his Tramadol for his hip dysplasia/arthritis discomfort. He does have DM. Could it be a touch of dementia or another sign of the DM?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm a little confused about what you mean. He's scratching with his nails on the wall? Is he up on his hind legs? Can you give some more details?


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I'm a little confused about what you mean. He's scratching with his nails on the wall? Is he up on his hind legs? Can you give some more details?


He is always laying down, and with his front paw he lifts it up and drags his paw and nails once, really loud down the wall or door, then a minute goes by and he does it again, over and over like that. I open the door and he doesn't want to go in there. I try letting him outside, he doesn't want to go, I give him his Tramadol for joint discomfort and he still does it. He will stop if I go into the bedroom and literally call him and coax him in there to his bed and go to sleep in there with him ( He sleeps in our bedroom). If I put him in the bedroom and tell him to lay on his bed, he will go to the other room , empty guestroom and scratch on the door ( as described above), or lay in the hallway and scratch on the wall.

Even when sleeping he will sometimes scratch the same way on the furniture for a while. He does this anytime of the day.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Huh. I have no idea. Makes me think of maybe a neurological issue but I'm really not sure. When was his last checkup?


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

His last checkup was about 6 months ago. He has had a CBC screening and all is well. He does have hip problems and inflammatory bowel disease but is on meds for it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You should probably talk to your vet about it. Some of the Addison's/Cushing's signs can be dementia like I believe? Senior Dog Care: Older Dogs, Aged Minds: Dealing With Dog Dementia has more info on dementia. 

You can also start him on Cholodin if you want to try something. MVP Laboratories, Inc.


----------

